# C & E MORTON FINE TABLE SALT JAR



## bermuda bottles (Jul 19, 2009)

Also found this jar,not sure if it is connected with the "J T MORTON SALT JAR", this one is FINE TABLE SALT from C & E MORTON LEADENHALL STREET LONDON.


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jul 19, 2009)

2ND PIC


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 20, 2009)

How big is that bottle? Shes a beaut.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi bermuda bottles,  That is one nice salt jar.  Even the applied pressed wax sealer ring is attractive.  I agree with photolitherland, what are the dimensions?  And also how about a bottom picture.

 As usual I went back to recheck the pictures and realized that it might not be a wax sealer but a cap and covered finish.  Maybe a picture looking down on an angle at the finish is in order.  We don't get to see very many of them.  Thanks.   RED Matthews


----------



## canada (Jul 20, 2009)

Have seen the Morton jars in light blue & aqua.. They were fitted with a glass lid & cork liner. Very nice.


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jul 20, 2009)

This bottle is one quart with applied tooled lip with a kick-up base.I think it had a glass or cork top,i'm not sure. whish i could find more on this,i will take pic's of the top and bottom and post them for you all,maybe it will help. This jar is in very good condition with bold lettering.I look forward to more info on this jar,thanks for the replies[8D]


----------



## madman (Jul 20, 2009)

hey bb i was watching you tube  ya no the hawiian twins pony tails and they dug that same bottle  nice find!  mike


----------



## BeachComber (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey. Great Bottle. I love these heavily embossed salt jars / pickle jars. Ive always wondered about how rare these salt jars are. I used to find many of them in the west end of the island along with a few other variations of the same company. Sometimes these jars come in a darker ice blue shade. Really nice!


----------



## bermuda bottles (Jul 30, 2009)

I have seen the J.T MORTON salt jars in blue. I have a J.T.MORTONS SALT in stoneware dated 1849 and about 1 1/2 gallons.There also is a blue one this size which is rare,i'm still looking for it[8D]


----------



## athlonfire (Sep 26, 2012)

The bottle is glass lid I found one in Argentina. If glass is white.


----------

